# WWII log book Duty codes ? 1943



## Teagie (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I wonder if anyone can help,

I'm going though my Grandads Flight Log books, He started his training in Canada (Assiniboia, Sask) and in many of the entries the are only codes, EG, 10.A.B.C, 6, 7, 8, 9, 15, 16 and so on...

Anyone have a decription for each item...

Many Thanks


----------



## Milosh (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Teagie,

I can't help you but #24 EFTS (Jan 30 1944 - July 28 1944) and # 34 EFTS (Feb 11 1942 - Jan 30 1944 ) of #4 Training Command was at Assiniboia.

Can you scan and post a page from the log book?


----------



## Teagie (Sep 28, 2009)

Milosh said:


> Hi Teagie,
> 
> I can't help you but #24 EFTS (Jan 30 1944 - July 28 1944) and # 34 EFTS (Feb 11 1942 - Jan 30 1944 ) of #4 Training Command was at Assiniboia.
> 
> Can you scan and post a page from the log book?



Here it is...


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 28, 2009)

the numbers are codes for various flight attitudes or parts of the curriculum I don't have the codes on hand however 1 might be Stalls 2 might be spins or steep turns etc


----------



## Teagie (Sep 28, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> the numbers are codes for various flight attitudes or parts of the curriculum I don't have the codes on hand however 1 might be Stalls 2 might be spins or steep turns etc



Thanks Chap, I tried googling, with no luck...


----------



## Teagie (Sep 28, 2009)

I've done a bit more digging...found this site with old log books with some ref to exercise no's

Click here

I have compiled the following..

Test Code	Description
1	Air Experience
10	Spinning
11	First Solo
13	Pricautionary Landing
16	Climb Turns
18	Action in case of Fire
18A	Abandoning Aircraft
1A	Cockpit Layout
2	Effect of Controls
21	Re-Starting Engine in Flight
21A	Aerobatics Rolls
21B	Aerobatics Rolls
21C	Aerobatics Rolls
21D	Aerobatics Rolls
22	Aerobatics
23	Air Navigation
24A	Formation
24B	Formation
24C	Formation
3	Taxing
4	Straight and Level
5	Climb, Glide and Stalling
6	Medium Turns
7	Taking off into Wind
8	Powered Approach and Landing
9	Gliding Approach and Landing
9A	Spinning Exercises
9B	Spinning Exercises

Happy for anyone to validate this info


----------

